# Prodiamine - suppliers for Canadians ?



## Pascal-lawn (Mar 15, 2021)

Removed by O.P


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Pascal-lawn said:


> Morning guys,
> 
> I recently join this community since I want to educate myself and to take matters into my own hands regarding my lawn care. We are new home owners and last year the lawn company we hired before spring did a terrible job at preventing crabgrass. Looking at g-man's guide (and other online like LCN, Ryans Knorr, etc) I now understand the importance of pre-emergent (and the timing of its application) for having a lawn clear of crabgrass.
> 
> ...


Welcome to TLF. Seed World is your source. To my knowledge, they are the same company.

Most of what you're looking for is banned but we can still get it through Seed World and other places.

Also check out the Canadian sub forum: https://thelawnforum.com/viewforum.php?f=35


----------



## Pascal-lawn (Mar 15, 2021)

Removed by O.P


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

There's an eBay seller or two shipping from Ontario that sell smaller quantities. Like 2.5oz, 5oz, 7.5oz and so on. I'm sure they just buy from seed world or drive it across but if you don't want to pay for and ship 5lbs...


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Looking at https://www.grassdaddy.net/tools/prodiamine-calculator your 2500 lawn has a max application of 1.38oz a year for Kentucky bluegrass. So really a 5oz bottle would last you years.


----------



## jaykrooze (Mar 30, 2020)

Seedworld is awesome. Just add a bunch of other things in there you will need as shipping kind of sucks at $40. Think things like blue dye, surfactant other "legal" things that you will need. I got a decent sized jug of liquid Iron as well. Easy to fill the cart on that site.... the WDG Prodiamine will last you years!


----------



## yzqqqqqqqqq1 (8 mo ago)

i tried to place order from seedworld. but shipping address you cannot choose canada. what happened...


----------



## PANICiii (May 14, 2020)

I believe both seedworld, seedranch, stopped shipping to Canada earlier this year and my guess is they got tired of dealing with border/customs or they got asked/warned by some autorities pretty seriously to stop.

It sucks. It was overpriced for us but at least an option.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Any other options out there?


----------

